# goat and deer



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

and only in wyoming... or utah. this goat appears to be living with a herd of 10 or so deer. they were always together.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's awesome...gotta love goats...


----------

